# Stomach Virus Warning



## Pipp (Jan 14, 2008)

*Stomach Flu Spread By Contaminated Computer Keyboards*
01.03.08, 12:00 AM ET 

style="FLOAT: left; TEXT-TRANSFORM: uppercase"THURSDAY, Jan. 3 (HealthDay News) -- The highly contagious norovirus, often called the stomach flu, can be passed from one person to another through contact with commonly shared items such as computer keyboards and computer mice, U.S. health officials report. 
The virus, which is common in winter and is the most frequent cause of outbreaks of vomiting and diarrhea in the United States, is often contracted in schools, at work and on cruise ships.

On Thursday, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported on a norovirus outbreak at a Washington, D.C., elementary school last February in which some of the victims picked up the virus from contaminated computer equipment.

"There is evidence that shared objects and surfaces help transmit disease," said Dr. Shua Chai, a CDC epidemiologist and co-author of the report, published in the Jan. 4 issue of the CDC's _Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report_.

"This is the first time that we have demonstrated that keyboards and computer mice can be a source of transmission of norovirus," he added.

Of the 314 students and 66 staffers at the D.C. school, 103 came down with the illness -- 79 students and 24 staff members. To find the sources of contamination, samples were taken from various surfaces around the school. In one first-grade classroom, a computer mouse and keyboard tested positive for norovirus, according to the report.

The virus can live on surfaces for several days, Chai said. To prevent infection with the virus, people should wash their hands after using shared objects, and computer keyboards and mice should be disinfected regularly with diluted bleach, he said.

"In addition, people who are ill should stay home for one to three days after they have had their last symptom, because they continue to shed the virus and can still contaminate objects," Chai added.

One infectious disease expert said norovirus is a common infection, second only to the common cold.

"These outbreaks are extremely common, and they occur in a variety of settings," said Dr. Pascal James Imperato, distinguished service professor, chairman of the department of preventive medicine and community health, and director of the master of public health program at the State University of New York Downstate Medical Center, in New York City.

Most outbreaks are food-borne, Imperato said. "A smaller percentage are due to person-to-person contact, and an even smaller proportion are water-borne," he said. "Outbreaks in schools account for about 12 percent of all the outbreaks."

Contamination of surfaces such as computer keyboards is fairly common, Imperato added.

Norovirus causes severe vomiting and diarrhea that can last for several days. The virus is usually not serious, and most people get better without treatment. However, it can be life-threatening to infants, older people and those with weakened immune systems.

In New York City, an outbreak of norovirus has been ongoing since November. Some 500 infected people have been showing up each day at emergency rooms around the city, health department officials said.

"The best way to stop the spread of norovirus is to wash your hands regularly with soap and stay home from work or school if you are sick," Dr. Sharon Balter, director of enteric disease for the New York City Health Department's Bureau of Communicable Disease, said in a prepared statement. "Norovirus is common at this time of year and is not serious for most people, but it is important to take these steps to keep others from getting sick."

Imperato agreed. "Hand-washing remains the foundation of preventing the spread of norovirus," he said.

*More information* 

For more on norovirus, visit the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 14, 2008)

ew ew ew ew ew! everything is so contagious nowadays even if it's not airborne because we all touch the same community everything...computers, phones, restaurants cups and plates that aren't washed correctly.....gross.

tracy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep, which is why when someone was sick at my office, I used Clorox wipes to clean my keyboard, mouse, phone, drawer handles, etc. Also, door handles in the home, faucet handles, ect. should be cleaned as well.

I'm deathly afraid of catching the stomach flu:shock:. Regular/frequent hand washing is your best defense according our local health department.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 14, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> ew ew ew ew ew! everything is so contagious nowadays even if it's not airborne because we all touch the same community everything...computers, phones, restaurants cups and plates that aren't washed correctly.....gross.
> 
> tracy



I recall reading (or maybe seeing on tv?) once that in a study of shared computer keyboards, even fecal matter was found on them, from people not washing their hands after going to the washroom. Now that's a comforting thought, huh? :shock:

On the weekend I headed out to a local Walmart to pick up some screen for the bunnies' litter box. Since there was a Michael's store next to it, I dropped in there first, found what I needed and left. However, on my way back to the bus terminal I decided to make a quick stop at Walmart after all, to use the washroom. UGH!!!!! If I'd had a choice, there's no way I would have used the facilities. It was disgusting in there....urine and water all over the floors, mixed in with other filth; the sinks looked as if they hadn't been cleaned in ages; and the stench was terrible. It's no wonder that cold and flu viruses spread so easily. Blech...


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 14, 2008)

I must be strange, because I don't worry about cleaning things before I touch them :?. I barely ever get sick, haven't had a cold since I don't even know when. I feel that not being too scared (as in, a paranoid type scared, not the healthy 'take precautions' kind) seems to make me more resistant to stuff....not sure why? Maybe more exposure to germs builds some sort of resistance. The only times I've ever really been ill were from gall stones, and that's not something you can catch.

Mat's dad Rusty is obsessive about not touching things others have touched, in his own home he wont touch door handles or the fridge, he carries this special cloth n his pocket to touch those things with. I couldn't live like that. However I do wash my hands well before and after cooking, after using the bathroom, and I wipe down door handles and light switches once a day, just as a general rule.

*Happy being germy*


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 14, 2008)

I must admit, I'm not one to worry a whole lot about germs. But one of my phobias, I suppose, is public washrooms...if they aren't very clean. Clean washrooms don't bother me, but most public washrooms I've seen tend to be, well, gross. And then there are those that are downright disgusting, like the Walmart one I was in. I do get a bit phobic about the doorhandles and such in those washrooms. 

But overall, I tend to be more like you NZ...I don't like to be overzealous about germs in general. Never did like the idea of overprevention, as I think society tends to sometimes go overboard, with adverse results. (For instance, they are now saying that the introduction of all those antibacterial soaps are causing more problems than they are preventing.) My doctor pushes all his patients to get a flu shot every year, and every year I refuse. I figure, so long as my immune system is functioning well I'd much rather rely on it to protect me than an injection. This year I did get the flu, first time I've had it in a dog's age, and it lasted for about a day and a half. But in looking back, I'd still have refused the flu shot. I'd prefer that my body be given the chance to 'flex it's muscles' and strengthen it's immunity by fighting the virus on it's own. Oh yeah...and I haven't had a cold in at least 5-6 years now. (LOL...and if you were to come to my house you'd see that I'm not a clean freak...quite the opposite; it's embarrassing that I don't do more housework! Can I blame that on RO? I spend too much time here, and then there's no time for dishes and vacuuming. )

But...the one place I do get phobic about germs is the really gross/disgusting public washrooms. ick...


----------



## polly (Jan 14, 2008)

I have to say this bug has been terrible over here. 3 wards shut in our local hospital and one of my staff's mum works in th elocal nursing home and it has been shut down no visitors or anything. All the staff have had it. very horrible the poor people in there are not allowed to b etaken to the hospital either for fear of it spreading more


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

I am very good about washing my hands. I get the flu shot every year.

But this year, I was so busy and had so many things going on, that I missed the flu shots when they were available. Now Saturday morning I was feeling a little off and tired. By Saturday afternoon, I was sick and throwing up. Slept most of Saturday and Sunday. Today (Monday) I am still alittle queasy. I sure don't like the feeling when you are throwing up.

And my boss still wanted me to go in to work. Next year, I'm going to get the flu shot and have him pay for it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh wow. thanks for posting this Pipp. I can't afford to get sick; and i'm sure the same thing goes for everyone else here as well, besides that, that flu is really horrible, and i HATE puking. I don't remember the last time i had the norovirus, but it wasn't pretty. lol. It was horrible. Anyway, everyone be safe and wash your hands, and clean your house with germ-killing spray/wipes. 

Me and my sister clean the whole house -door knobs, handles, computer keyboards/mouse, tv changers, light switches, fridge handle, anything touchable we clean once a month sometimes twice a month and sometimes twice a week to make sure no germs are spread and that we all stay healthy and such. 

Emily


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I am very good about washing my hands. I get the flu shot every year.
> 
> But this year, I was so busy and had so many things going on, that I missed the flu shots when they were available. Now Saturday morning I was feeling a little off and tired. By Saturday afternoon, I was sick and throwing up. Slept most of Saturday and Sunday. Today (Monday) I am still alittle queasy. I sure don't like the feeling when you are throwing up.
> 
> And my boss still wanted me to go in to work. Next year, I'm going to get the flu shot and have him pay for it.


Just FYI for everyone-the flu shot does not prevent one from getting the stomach virus. It only prevents one from getting the cold symptom type flu viruses, if that makes sense. I did get a flu shot one year and this is the precise question I asked at the health dept. So, unfortunately, the only "prevention" or ward off of getting the stomach virus is washing hands frequently.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 17, 2008)

Crystal is right, the 'stomach flu' is really gastroenteritis and is unrelated to influenza.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Just FYI for everyone-the flu shot does not prevent one from getting the stomach virus. It only prevents one from getting the cold symptom type flu viruses, if that makes sense.



Every year, a new vaccine is made up to protect against the virus most likely to cause illness. There is a chance, it will not cover all thestrains that show up in the flu season.

In the case of the Pandemic Influenza,a new strain begins to spread easily between people and they have no protection against it and there is no effective vaccine immediately available. Producing an effective vaccine could take four to six months.
This occurs 3 or 4 times a century. The last worst one was the Spanish Flu (1918) which killed 20 - 40 million people worldwide. Scientists recognize another one is inevitable.

Wash Your Hands.


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, so i normally don't wash things down before using them. Except for at work because we are required to disinfect the phones, keyboard and mouse before our shift starts and after it ends. SO they get cleaned twice a day. 

I usually get a minor cold once year. Last year, i had managed to not get sick the entire until December came around. I came down with the stomach flu and of all the things i have had (Mono, Strep throat, toothaches, surgery on toes, root canals and food poisoning) having that stomach flu was by far the worst pain i have ever been and i never wish that on anyone. I was out for three whole days with the symptoms. *sighs* i wash my hands a lot more frequent now.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 17, 2008)

I can attest to this!! I used to do desktop work and had to go around all day touching people's keyboards to fix their machines, I was sicker during those few years than ever before, I caught EVERY little thing!! 

I now work on the servers so I don't have to touch all those keyboards...wow, so far this year I've not caught near as much....

Go figure...


----------



## JimD (Jan 17, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am very good about washing my hands. I get the flu shot every year.
> ...


Yes...wash your hands, and any work surfaces you may share.... like keyboards.

We're dealing with a norovirus.....a nasty one at that.
It can cling to, and survive on, things for days.
We have one school that had 24 staff and over 100 students get it.....from infected keyboards and mouses (mice?). They were able to test the surfaces and detect the virus.
WASH EVERYTHING....GET ME MY BUBBLESUIT!!!:shock:

The flu shots may/might/maybe/possibly could help to prevent you from getting a virus, but by the sounds of it they didn't cover the bug that going around now.

I've had it since Saturday and today was the first day I felt I could eat anything substancial.....soup....woohoo!
The most difficult thing has been cleaning the buns litter pans...
...no
...make that cleaning up puppy poop. Did I mention that we got a new puppy? Oh joy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 17, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> ...



Oh no, Jim! I really feel for you. I hope it goes away soon, eck.

New puppy? Cool! What kind?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I've had it since Saturday and today was the first day I felt I could eat anything substancial.....soup....woohoo!



A new puppy? 

I came down with it on Saturday too. On Saturday morning, I was feeling a bit off (tired), and by Saturday afternoon, I was near passing out and throwing up. It came so fast. I don't know how I caught it, and everyone around me don't have it.
I got my appetite back yesterday, and it was so good to be able to eat a full meal. But with all this sleep, I still feel sotired. :zzzzz

My dog has been throwing up too._ (Wonders if it is related?)_ :dunno


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a comparison between the different types of sickness. Copied from Capital Health (Edmonton).



*Symptoms/ Description Influenza Common Cold Stomach Flu*

*Fever *Usually high Sometimes Rare


*Chills, aches, pain *Frequent Slight Common


*Loss of appetite *Sometimes Sometimes Common


*Cough *Usual Sometimes Rare


*Sore throat*Sometimes Sometimes Rare


*Sniffles or sneezes *Sometimes Common Rare


*Involves whole body *Often Never Stomach/ bowel only


*Symptoms appear quickly *Always More gradual Fairly quickly


*Extreme tiredness*Common Rare Sometimes


*Complications*Pneumonia; can be life threateningSinus infectionEar infectionDehydration


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

Eww, Keyboards.

Im in the computer lab at school all last week and all next week.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a computer class at school, and most of my keys on the keyboard are brown.

I use germ x always after using it. 

:yuck


----------

